# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Cho thuê xe 4, 7, 16, 29, 35, 45 chỗ dịp lễ tết giá rẻ

## apollotravel

Với phương châm “Phương tiện hiện đại - Dịch vụ hoàn hảo”, Apollo Travel được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội.

Hiện nay, chúng tôi có một đội ngũ xe hiện đại, từ 4 – 45 chỗ, đa dạng về chủng loại xe, phục vụ các loại hình dịch vụ: Thuê xe ăn hỏi, đám cưới, thuê xe du lịch ngắn ngày, dài ngày…. và tùy theo mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng.

Hệ thống xe du lịch của Apollo Travel gồm có một số các loại xe sau đây:



Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Toyota Vios, Honda Civic, Daewoo Lacetti

Giá: 1.000.000 VNĐ/ngày (Ngoại thành: 6.000đ/km)

http://chothue-xedulich.com/cac-loai...e-4-5-cho.html 



Xe 4 chỗ (Dòng xe sang): Toyota Camry 2.4, Toyota Camry 3.0, Mercedes E240, Mercedes E350

Giá: 2.500.000 - 3.000.000 đ/ngày (Ngoại thành: 15.000 - 20.000 đ/km)

http://chothue-xedulich.com/componen...ota-camry.html



Xe 7 chỗ: Toyota Innova, Ford Everet, Toyota Fortuner, Mercedes GL550 (Dòng xe sang).

Giá: 1.100.000 VNĐ/ngày (Ngoại thành: 6.500đ/km)

http://chothue-xedulich.com/cac-loai.../xe-7-cho.html



Xe 16 chỗ: Mercedes Spinter, Ford Transit

Giá: 1.200.000VNĐ/ ngày (Ngoại thành: 7.500d/km)

http://chothue-xedulich.com/cac-loai...xe-16-cho.html 



Xe 29 chỗ (Xe 30 chỗ): Huyndai County

Giá: 1.800.000 VNĐ/ngày (Ngoại thành: 9.000 đ/km)

http://chothue-xedulich.com/cac-loai...xe-29-cho.html



Xe 35 chỗ: Huyndai Aero Town.

Giá: 2.000.000 VNĐ/ngày (Ngoại thành: 12.000đ/km)

http://chothue-xedulich.com/cac-loai...xe-35-cho.html



Xe 45 chỗ: Huyndai Space Hi-class, Huyndai Universe.

Giá: 2.600.000 – 2.800.000 VNĐ/ngày (Ngoại thành: 13.000 - 15.000đ/km)

http://chothue-xedulich.com/cac-loai...xe-45-cho.html




Đến với chúng tôi, Quý khách sẽ được cảm nhận chất lượng đội xe đời mới, hiện đại, đội ngũ lái xe chuyên nghiệp, tận tình, lái xe an toàn, và thủ tục nhanh gọn, đơn giản.

Quý khách vui lòng truy cập website: http://chothue-xedulich.com/ và http://apollotravel.vn/xe-du-lich.html hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi theo thông tin sau: 

Công ty Cổ phần xúc tiến thương mại và du lịch Apollo.

Địa chỉ: Phòng 502 - Tầng 5 - 82 Bạch Mai – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội

ĐT: 04. 36229052 / 62785962

Mobile: 01689 578 577 (Ms. Ngân)

Yahoo: apollo_travel_company

Website: http://chothue-xedulich.com/ 

http://apollotravel.vn

http://camnang-dulich.com

----------

